# Manueli or Eigenmanni



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi

Went to a not so local fish store and saw a beautiful p there. It was about 7 1/2" long, silver bodied with a large humeral spot, had large eyes and vibrant red gill plates. It was labelled "Serrasalmus notatus", but i have caribe and it was serra. I was'nt sure if it was an Manueli or a Eigenmanni. Are there any concrete ways to tell them apart. The fish DID NOT have any vertical "tiger" stripes visable, but it was close on 8", could it be a Manny? I think the anal fin was clear if that's any help. No pic's sorry.
Ta.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Take a look and compare...

S. Eigenmanni...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...and S. Manueli...


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Cheers Mr Hannibal.

Looked more like the manny's shape except, as i said, no stripes on the body. Do the stripes dissappear with age ?
Ta.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

mannys tend to be more stream line looking, and eigenmanny tend to be a lot rounder!

How much was it going for? And are you going to take it, as wouldnt mind it myself if your not!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

DAZZA said:


> Cheers Mr Hannibal.
> 
> Looked more like the manny's shape except, as i said, no stripes on the body. Do the stripes dissappear with age ?
> Ta.


 yes the stripes do fade when the fish gets big


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

DAZZA said:


> Cheers Mr Hannibal.
> 
> Looked more like the manny's shape except, as i said, no stripes on the body. Do the stripes dissappear with age ?
> Ta.


Remember color and body pattern is "plastic" so it will change depending on many factors (collecting zone, nutrition, light, water parameters, age...)...just remember a large (vertical) humeral spot is distinctive of this specie...:nod: !


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

move*


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

my eigenmanni has a hugh humeral spot just like that of the manuelli. He also has that longer sleeker body like the manuelli but he is the eigenmanni. He just dont have the stripes.


----------

